# FS: Christmas sale bits. SM/IG/Ltd Edition Figs



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys.

I thought I would merge all my for sale bits together into one list. It's a bit of a 'bits and pieces' sale, but please let me know if anything takes your fancy as it all needs to go to fund other projects.

Codexes:

Codex Imperial Guard: £12

Both current edition, both in near mint condition.

Space Marines:

Land Raider: Assembled standard with TL lascannons. From the looks of it, it's missing the sponson sensors on the top, though will find something if not there. £30

Vindicator: Built and primered black. Ready for painting. £25

Limited Edition Models:

- Mail order sergeant: Painted but easily paint stripped. Will be supplied with fresh backpack and base. £25
- 2005 Gamesday Sergeant: Painted but easily stripped. Like above. £20

I will also, in the new year be putting my Iron Lord army for sale, to fund this new project I have planned. The army consists of 1/2 company with transports, aswell as 3 predators, 1 dreadnought, 1 vindicator and 5 assault terminators.

If anyone is interested, check the photos in my army showcase. The army will come with two KR multicases for the army. I will accept offers around £350 for the lot.

Let me know if anything takes your interest. I will trade for Black Templar bits. Paypal accepted!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya Joe  could you fb me a pic of the ironclad please buddy? Might be interested  cheers


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll get one to you a little later today, cheers Chloe!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Much appreciated dude


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey,
Merry Christmas!!! If you will mail to the US could you send a pic of the two marines and the Vin

Thanks!!!

Doc


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

If you don't mind paying the shipping fee's then I have no problem sending them. Do you have paypal?

Oh, and Merry Christmas!! :biggrin:


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I have Paypal....guess I need to figure out how much shipping will be if I decide to buy...any idea


Doc


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not too sure how much the shipping would be without weighing the bits and then getting a general look. It would probably add $15-20 onto the cost of the stuff.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

That predator is going for a fine price wouldn't mind picking it up could i get a picture? also a price estimate? Got paypal


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Messages sent out!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thread updated with sold items!

Will accept some offers on each of the items, let me know if anything takes your interest!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

List updated with sold items and updated prices.

Many thanks


----------

